# Mashstroy lathes.....someone have knowledge of them?



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a used Mashstroy 404TH lathe 1.5m between centres and it is a Bulgarian make. When I bought it in 2011, It had a bit of wear on the bed ways and I had to replace the main bearing for the spindle and new oil, but that is all I spent on it. I have learned to use the tailstock to solve the bit of taper turning at longer distances. It is a fairly good machine in my view, but is there anyone who has knowledge of these models? How good are they?






I try to protect the ways as much as possible and it has its own lubrication  system which you can turn on or off and that is a nice feature. My concern is that there is going to come a time when I am going to have to decide to either let it go while it is still worth something or see how far it can go till not worth much. I am not there yet but have to keep it in the back of my mind.

I work on it every day from home,because it is my bread and butter and it has served me well so far and it would be sad to let it go someday. And when it is time to sell,what do you buy if it is going to be the last one you buy, new or used again. What is your thoughts on this?


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 7, 2018)

If it still works well for you, I doubt that you will ever wear it out in your lifetime.

Here is a link that I found...

http://www.lathes.co.uk/mashstroy/

Brian


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 27, 2018)

That link doesn't cover the larger versions like yours- entirely different animal
Mark


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 27, 2018)

No it doesn't. I struggle to get more info on this specific machine.


----------

